# Where can you find out where the Autocross is?



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

wondering where a auto cross would be for the eastcost. kind around PA,NJ,DE,MD, or close by.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Go to scca.org and surch your region.


----------



## travis_k (Jan 14, 2005)

Regional Events Calendar


----------

